# Otpw



## ignotus (Jun 4, 2013)

Is it possible to use OTPW (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OTPW) in FreeBSD? The wikipedia page says yes, but I can't find any information on how to set it up.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2013)

Have a look at opie(4), which stands for "One-time Passwords In Everything".


----------



## ignotus (Jun 4, 2013)

I have but OTPW has some nice features not included in OPIE and is generally considered not as secure.


----------

